# Allie's Brags All Saved Up!



## 24kgsd (Aug 26, 2005)

<span style='font-size: 14pt'>Thank you for allowing me to brag about my Allie-girl.

Allie's first brag is she was on the cover of the SV Magazine May 2009 and here she is:









Allie just came home from Germany where she earned her:


BH
AD
SchH1
Korung KKLa
V rating 

Out of 14 females in the working class the judge said Allie had the best head. Personally, I think Allie has the best everything.... and yes I am very biased! I am so happy to have her back home!!!

Allie's full name is V-Vallie vom Haus Kirschental SchH1, KKLa, OFA H-Good, Elbows Normal, A-Stamp H/E

She is sired by V1 Sherry vom Kirschental SchH3 HGH out of my female V1 Faye vom Kirschental HGH, pictured below:







</span>


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Congrats to Allie on her titles. I bet you are thrilled to have her back at home! She has grown into a gorgeous girl!


----------



## rperry (Jan 18, 2009)

<span style='font-family: Century Gothic'>Yay Allie for being so wonderful! Julie you have every right to be proud and brag all you want!







</span>


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Show her off tonight! Congrats Julie!!


----------



## 24kgsd (Aug 26, 2005)

Thank you!


----------

